# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging >  Safest/Best Injection Site on Quad and Glute

## TGraham

Greetings,
I have seen loads of differing information about the best IM injection sites on the Quad or Glutes. I saw an older military instructional video that likes the absolute center of the thigh. Many more modern things online suggest the center of the upper outer quadrant. I saw one that suggests the outer top of the Quad, almost at the hip flexor. i had a nice spot in the G Maximus upper outer quadrant but I have an impinged sciatic nerve root and that spot now is not as painless.

i am having a hard time settling on one as:

1) in the glute, I cannot see/aspirate easily and the angle of my hand makes me unsure at poke time.
2) I tried direct center of Quad as per the Military Tutorial twice but got major pain (nerve?) and significantly more blood loss.
3) i had success with the upper quad near the hip flexor for a bit but got too close to a nerve once and hit the ceiling.

Most have been OK but one really bad one puts some pause in your game for the next time.  :Aajack: 

Is there a definitive tutorial on the exact locations with fewest nerves and blood vessels?

Thank You
TG

----------


## sirupate

They say that the dorsogluteal area of the hip has the fewest nerves and blood vessels...but more people...even professionals, don't use that area. I think that area would be difficult to self-inject anyway. I am planning on using the outer quads (vastus lateralis). My first injection will be on Wednesday or Thursday.

sirp

----------


## bass

this is where i inject! i was doing it like that military video shows but i was getting sore few days after the shot, with the new location shown in the photo there is almost no soreness afterwords!

----------


## TGraham

Bass, Are you flexible enough to see, and aspirate ? 
Is this areas nerve/vessels sparse enough to not aspirate?

----------


## The Toad

The outer quad has worked well for me.

----------


## steroid.com 1

Me too Bass; but I may be a little further down by an inch or so. Really never any pain and easy. I don't aspirate however; don't see the need to.

----------


## bass

i aspirate if i remember, but most of the time i forget! one time i hit something, not sure if i went too deep and hit a bone or just hit a nerve! it made my dizzy! i just try to find the thickest spot or center of the muscle and go for it!

LOL, no way, not flexible enough bro, i use a mirror!

----------


## lifeforce0019

Oops - - -

?

----------

